# 2ww & raspberry leaf tea



## Blondecommando (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello ladies!

Well, I had 2 gorgeous embryos transferred yesterday. After doing a bit of research, I have heard that raspberry leaf tea is good for the uterus, but is it safe during the 2ww?? Will it help promote implantation?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

I was always of the belief that it helped to induce labour! I took raspberry leaf tea tablets from 8.5 months and DS was 9 days early but that could also have been the curry the night before  
Good luck for those little embies


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

me too!

I was told it softens the uterus to prepare for labour.

Not heard of it during 2ww.

Good luck.     

Axx


----------



## Blondecommando (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks ladies, I think I'm going to give it miss 

My thinking was that I have been prescribed salbutamol to relax the uterus, but it is giving me the shakes quite badly, and wondered if the rasp leaf tea would do the same thing but I maybe just  with all these hormones going into my body over the last few weeks!


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Yup, I agree with the others that you should steer clear. Hope the shakes improve.


----------



## Ali-Bongo (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Blonde Commando,

Have you tried Pinnaple Juice (not the actual pinapple tho) and brazil nuts they are full of selenium and both together good for linning of the womb and help with implantation etc. I am due to start injects in the nxt few days and really nervous !!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I agree with the other ladies, Raspberry Leaf should be avoided at this stage and in early pg. It's used to strengthen the uterus, ready for labour and helps induce labour....not what you want during the 2ww.

Here's a list of herbs etc that should avoid or use with caution when ttc and pg...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87520.0

Pineapple juice contains a small amount of selenium although it does contain manganese which is beneficial....brazil nuts contain the highest amount of selenium so a handful a day should be enough....selenium helps encourage healthy womb lining which in turn can be beneficial in aiding implantation. There's a sticky thread towards top of this 2ww board called "2ww ~ Frequently Asked Questions" which you may find helpful as contains info about pineapple etc...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

hi
sorry to butt in ladies
just a topic that interested me. 
can i ask MINXY a question please.
on your lists of herbs etc it says to limit the use of camomile (?spelling). i use this everyday as a toner and also aloe vera. is it just the herb form to avoid or products containing these??

good luck ladies in your tx

melanieb xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Melanie B,
Sorry for me to butt in on your convo  , but noticed you are taking aloe vera - I have to take this for my bowel, only thing that helps to stop bowel flare ups. However, I do not take it at the moment/during treatment, as it has the effect (like Evening Primrose Oil/Red Raspberry Leaf) of causing uterine contractions. Just thought I'd let you know hun.
Good luck with your treatment!!! 

A xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi melanieb

If you're using chamomile and aloe vera in beauty products then should be fine as there will be only the smallest amount in the product, so you should be fine.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks for your replys minxy and angel xx


----------

